# Texas city / Galveston shore fishing buddy wanted



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

Names Will, I live out in Houston and do a lot of fishing out of Texas city and Galveston. I am new to the area living here only 3 years, moved from Miami. Looking for someone who wants to do some fishing, share the costs and heavy lifting haha. I have been very successful here so far catching big jacks, big red drum, black drum and couple sharks. The times I have gone offshore I have caught YFT, BFT, snappers, groupers, tile fish. 

I have all my own gear and enough for 1 or even 2 other guys to use and you are welcome to it all(small and big spinners and casting reels, surf rods and wading rods, all really good brands). I make all my own leaders and have just about everything we need to fish but I am looking for some buddies looking to share knowledge. Lets do some fishing shoot me a private message and I will shoot you my number. I usually go fishing about once a week on my days off work. Most of my experience is offshore fishing Miami so I can contribute to just about any kind of fishing you want to do. 

Anyone wanna plan a trip as soon as tomorrow 12/1/2019 or in the next coming weeks?


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Wish I lived a little closer Will, I'm an ex Florida boy myself, having lived in Madeira Beach & Key West Conch grad. Just got back from Hubbard's outa MadBch but trip was cancelled, 7-9' seas in the middle grounds. I go to Galveston few times a year from Fort Worth area, I'll give a shout when I'm a few weeks away from coming down and see if you got an empty space. Welcome up to the great state of Texas!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

1528mac said:


> Wish I lived a little closer Will, I'm an ex Florida boy myself, having lived in Madeira Beach & Key West Conch grad. Just got back from Hubbard's outa MadBch but trip was cancelled, 7-9' seas in the middle grounds. I go to Galveston few times a year from Fort Worth area, I'll give a shout when I'm a few weeks away from coming down and see if you got an empty space. Welcome up to the great state of Texas!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


hey thanks for replying shoot me a message when you come to galveston we will go slay em


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, will do! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Unreal (Mar 4, 2020)

texaswillie7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Names Will, I live out in Houston and do a lot of fishing out of Texas city and Galveston. I am new to the area living here only 3 years, moved from Miami. Looking for someone who wants to do some fishing, share the costs and heavy lifting haha. I have been very successful here so far catching big jacks, big red drum, black drum and couple sharks. The times I have gone offshore I have caught YFT, BFT, snappers, groupers, tile fish.
> 
> ...


Wish I would have seen this sooner let me know next time


----------

